# Catnip Oil



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has used catnip oil, either by itself, or mixed with something to catch bobcats? I did a google search on it and it said that bobcats were receptive to it. It has a mint like smell to it. It may work on flat sets? I am going to set a few and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

rangeman said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used catnip oil, either by itself, or mixed with something to catch bobcats? I did a google search on it and it said that bobcats were receptive to it. It has a mint like smell to it. It may work on flat sets? I am going to set a few and see what happens. Thanks!


man iv tried it and havnt had any luck at all. i was doin better without it but you nevr kno...i wish you the best of luck!


----------

